# ocean scent



## Tabitha (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking for the perfect ocean/water scent. Preferably unisex. Does anyone have a favorite they would send me a cotton ball sniffie of?


----------



## Deda (Mar 18, 2009)

Tab, I love Ocean rain, from WSP - but I'm almost certain that I tried it on your recommendation.  Or maybe it was Lane.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2009)

Not me, I have their calm water & seaspray. Both are good.


----------



## Deda (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll send you some, I love it.


----------



## candice19 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought a bar of soap from someone who used Mineral Salt Spa.  I've never smelled an ocean scent before, but would you want to try that?

Or, anyone want to trade sniffies?  LOL


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you ever tried Ocean from Peaks? I LOVE that scent and use it as a mixer in a lot of things also. I can send you an ounce of it if you want. PM me and I will.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 18, 2009)

this atlantic sea kelp I got from Daystar is oceany


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you know the supplier of the mineral salt spa? I have not heard of that one.

Smelli, was that one of soap silly's scents before daystar took her over?


----------



## candice19 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Do you know the supplier of the mineral salt spa? I have not heard of that one.


Southern Soapers.  It's one of my top 2 scents I've ever smelled!  Do you want me to send you a sniffy?


----------



## Vickery (Mar 18, 2009)

I ordered "Beach Breezes" from Brambleberry because my sister and mother adore mild ocean scents.  I thought this one looked tops 

Beach Breezes: This complex, sophisticated fragrance is actually a light Ocean-type scent. It has top notes of Bergamot and Cyclamen (a flower with a "white" scent), middle notes of Lilac, Jasmine and Lily of the Valley and rounds down to the mellow notes of Cedarwood, Sandalwood and Musk. All these individual notes blend to become the perfect unisex and breezy Ocean scent, sure to please every man and woman on your gift and customer list.

I haven't gotten it yet, but I am hoping its a winner.


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 18, 2009)

OK I have to laugh at myself.

You ask for this sent and I thinking, Go to fishing store and get chad spray (they spray it on bait, smells like dead fish), kelp, salt, a little fuel/oil, and some stale water....

Man I would think that would smell just like standing on a commercial fishing dock....


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 18, 2009)

MrsJones said:
			
		

> desert_gold_hound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I am a groomer so I think that would be "doggy do do"

You know where you take all your food EO and mix them together then run it through a constintly turning tank of acids, then seperate solids from liquids and Use the solid (with a little of the liquid) for the smell


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite ocean scent is Salty Sailor from Daystar (formerly Salty Mariner from the now defunct AGE). It's Cape Cod in a bottle to me (grew up near there). Just fresh, clean, salty air. 

IrishLass


----------



## TessC (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooh, I just ordered Salty Sailor and a couple of others from DS, my first fragrance oils ever, because of the glowing reviews on the scent review forum.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Ocean*

Yep, the Ocean from WSP is great.  It is very strong.  Next batch I will use .5 oz PPO instead of the 1oz.  

craftgirl


----------



## The Queen (Mar 25, 2009)

Calm Water from WSP is very nice.


----------

